# Certifications



## mattt (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Which certifications would you say are most in demand these days? I know personally, I'm going to be working on my Solaris 8 Administration certification, and then I might look into some Oracle certifications. Thoughts?


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I have heard Oracle is very valuable.

Security Certs are increasing in demand.

Just go to Monster and conduct a survey ...


----------

